# Olympic Winter Games!



## MzzRach (Feb 21, 2010)

Who else is loving the winter games in Vancouver this year?  I could watch almost every event, except for Curling which I just cannot get excited about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My fave events:

Short Track Speed Skating - so volatile!
Snowboard Cross & Halfpipe
Figure Skating - the men's event was amazing! 
Alpine Skiing

Anyone else loving the games?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

The games are live on TV during the night here because of the time difference, so I haven't watched a lot yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Olympic Summer Games! But maybe I will watch a bit of these games tonight.


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 21, 2010)

Curling is amusing... lots of geometry involved.

I haven't been watching as much as I usually do, just some of the prime time stuff.  

Gotta love the controversy around the mens' figure skating results.  I'm glad Evan is being professional about the whole thing, it's just making Evengy look a lot more like a sore loser.  I always love a good upset, heh, especially when the loser has the attitude that they just deserve everything automatically!


----------



## staceb1990 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm SO glad Evan Lysacek won, he's been my favorite for a few years. I respect Evgeni Plushenko because he is a pretty incredible skater, but just landing a quad is not enough to win the gold. His skating was to erratic and his arms were flying everywhere, whereas Evan was so precise and beautiful to watch.

And Shaun White BLOWS MY MIND! I've never really watched a whole lot of snowboarding, but I finally did and he's amazing. There's really just no competition between him and the other boarders.

I think my third favorite thing about the Olympics (actually, it's probably tied for first) is watching Stephen Colbert. He kills me.


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 21, 2010)

I like the summer olympics better ... but hey the games are happening in my city, theres so much traffic and its a mess everywhere.. lol


Im excited for the canada vs us hockey game tonight.


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_I'm SO glad Evan Lysacek won, he's been my favorite for a few years. I respect Evgeni Plushenko because he is a pretty incredible skater, but just landing a quad is not enough to win the gold. His skating was to erratic and his arms were flying everywhere, whereas Evan was so precise and beautiful to watch._

 
Exactly!  It's not just about one jump, it's nearly a 5 minute program that is about a lot of other things than a single jump.

I'm glad figure skating still respects that, because gymnastics has turned into a "who can throw the most difficult tricks with no sense of artistry in 1 minute 30 seconds" contest.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 21, 2010)

Evan worked so hard to be ready for these Olympic games, and he skated 2 difficult, clean programs with passion and verve against a field of strong competitors.  He deserves gold and I am thrilled for him.


----------



## blusherie (Feb 21, 2010)

I am a huge sports fan in general, and the Olympics are the one of my favorite things to watch! At least I can watch most of the events since Vancouver is much closer than China (I live in Florida)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the short track speed skating (love Apollo and JR Celski too), figure skating, bobsled, and learning about the athletes. It's so inspiring to see people dedicate themselves to being the best in the world!

Have you noticed how much more dangerous the winter games are compared to the summer ones?


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blusherie* 

 
_ 
Have you noticed how much more dangerous the winter games are compared to the summer ones?_

 
I have, and I think that is why I find them so exciting. Seriously, these athletes have no fear!


----------



## Civies (Feb 21, 2010)

I sooo agree with curling! I'm watching mens hockey right now .. TOO INTENSE. I loveeeeee speed skating, alpine skiing, snowboarding, figure skating .. everything except curling haha. 

*PLEASE READ: FOR ALL OF YOU AMERICANS YOU ARE GOING DOWN TONIGHT*

That is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 22, 2010)

I LOVE Olympics - winter & summer!  
I am so happy for Evan, too.  He worked so hard for it, and he totally deserves the Gold medal.
I also was excited for Apollo (and his dad Yuki).
Also, love Johnny Weir.  He has his own style, and I loved his black and pink costume. 
I also am glad Bode Miller cleaned up his act and he's doing great this year. 
My favorite guy is Shaun White, though.  He is the best!

Since I am a MAC addict, I always notice girls' make-up.  Esp. ice dancing or figure skating.  I am like "Is that Ruby Woo? or Queen's Sin?" I wish someone would cover who is wearing what make-up, that would be fun.  

Also, I want that Ralph Lauren's down jacket and fleece jacket! American uniform was designed by "Roots"(I bought 2002 fleece jacket at local Roots store) for many years, but I love RL's design this year.  He's done a great job designing red, white and blue! 

Ok, gotta go back and watch more Olympics.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow. Last night was so friggin depressing. I swear if they start Bordeur on tuesday, I will loose my freakin mind. Bad call on pulling him so early. It actually broke my heart. 
A side from that upset, i have full blown olympic fever. The opening cermonies has me verklempt all night. It was so gorgeous, so well exicuted, so very canadian. I could have done iwthout the operatic Olympic theme, and the melody change of the National Antheme, but they were so many killer aspects. 
Ive been watching all the speed skating, the luge, the skeleton (woooot! Our gold medalist is awesome!), and any other snowboard/ski events i can get it. Basically, its on my tv whenever im home.

Also, cause im such a consumer whore, im searching the bay and zellers for the olympic parkas. I finally got my mittens last week by chance, but i need more. 
I actually don't liek the summer olympics at all. Imo, they are very very boring. However i LOVE the winter games. They should always be in Canada!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 22, 2010)

meh, I'm Canadian too but I prefer summer Olympics. In general, I'm not a big sports fan so I mostly didn't watch the games. I think another reason I didn't watch them is that I know I knew I would get depressed if Canada didn't do well.....so glad I skipped watching the hockey game last night


----------



## Civies (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Wow. Last night was so friggin depressing. I swear if they start Bordeur on tuesday, I will loose my freakin mind. Bad call on pulling him so early. It actually broke my heart. 
A side from that upset, i have full blown olympic fever. The opening cermonies has me verklempt all night. It was so gorgeous, so well exicuted, so very canadian. I could have done iwthout the operatic Olympic theme, and the melody change of the National Antheme, but they were so many killer aspects. 
Ive been watching all the speed skating, the luge, the skeleton (woooot! Our gold medalist is awesome!), and any other snowboard/ski events i can get it. Basically, its on my tv whenever im home.

Also, cause im such a consumer whore, im searching the bay and zellers for the olympic parkas. I finally got my mittens last week by chance, but i need more. 
I actually don't liek the summer olympics at all. Imo, they are very very boring. However i LOVE the winter games. They should always be in Canada!_

 
I agree! Brodeur thinks he's playing baseball or something .. batting the puck away to the Americans, stepping aside from his plate to get the puck.. what is he doing? Bring on Luongo already!

The olympic mittens are soo adorable. They're not so good quality wise though, they're breaking apart! The wool frays everywhere and it looks like a big fuzzball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_meh, I'm Canadian too but I prefer summer Olympics. In general, I'm not a big sports fan so I mostly didn't watch the games. I think another reason I didn't watch them is that I know I knew I would get depressed if Canada didn't do well.....so glad I skipped watching the hockey game last night_

 
You saved yourself a good heartache!





Anyways, I'm so excited to see Tessa Virtue and Scott Moir - they are just the cutest.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

I much prefer the Winter Games to the Summer Games. I am in hog heaven right now!


----------



## Juxtapose (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so glad to notice this thread! I love the Olympics in general. I especially love the Winter Games, specifically the skating, as I was a figure skater for fourteen years. It was my life--I gave my whole heart to that sport and it will always be a part of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, naturally I love the thrill of competition and athleticism that entails in all the sports. ...<sigh>...to be that good at a sport...I admire that so much. 

Looking forward to the ice dancing tonight! I remember watching the Torino Games and really pulling for Belbin and Agosto. I love them, but I'm also thrilled for Davis and White. It will be fun to see how it all turns out


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 23, 2010)

I really Hope Canada takes home a medal tonight for Women's figure skating. That poor girl from Quebec lost her mum a couple of days ago. How tragic. I would love to see her with a medal for her and her mum's sake.


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juxtapose* 

 
_I'm so glad to notice this thread! I love the Olympics in general. I especially love the Winter Games, specifically the skating, as I was a figure skater for fourteen years. It was my life--I gave my whole heart to that sport and it will always be a part of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, naturally I love the thrill of competition and athleticism that entails in all the sports. ...<sigh>...to be that good at a sport...I admire that so much. _

 
That's how I am during the summer Olympics with gymnastics, as I was a gymnast for a good portion of my life, so it still fires me up!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 24, 2010)

I admire ice dancing and figure skating girls make-up.  I was wondering some of them are wearing "Ripe Peach"???


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Feb 24, 2010)

So glad I noticed this thread too! I love short track (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apolo Ohno!) and hockey! I'm still wow'd that we won Sunday night! Although I do admire Canada too, one of our guys from the Dallas Stars is on team Canada (Brendan Morrow)! I do enjoy all of the events so far so it's hard to pick fav events but those 2 hands down do it for me. But I am surprised how dangerous it has been for some events.


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm a sports fan, so I am super excited that it's the Olympics. I'll watch almost everything shown (except ice dancing... I think it's boring). A few of my favorites: freestyle moguls, curling, ice skating, short track speed skating and hockey. I'm a huge SJ Sharks fan, so it's cool to see 8 Sharks in the Olympics. Even cooler that one of Canada's lines consists of Marleau (my fave), Thronton, and Heatley, but I'm USA all the way (go little joe!). I'm excited about Canada vs. Russia (go Nabby!). Oh I hope Ovechkin nails Crosby tonight. That would be awesome!


----------



## staceb1990 (Feb 24, 2010)

The thing about ice dancing is that, if you're a figure skater (which I was for about ten years) you have to respect that what they do with their feet, and their intricate lifts are incredible, it just isn't quite as showy/glamorous as the regular pairs skating. But I understand that if you've never really been around skating it might seem kind of boring.


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_The thing about ice dancing is that, if you're a figure skater (which I was for about ten years) you have to respect that what they do with their feet, and their intricate lifts are incredible, it just isn't quite as showy/glamorous as the regular pairs skating. But I understand that if you've never really been around skating it might seem kind of boring._

 
I never thought about their footwork. I think I'll look at that next time ice dancing is on.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh man Joannie Rochette was so amazing last night (her personal best). I'm so freaking proud of her. To go through loosing her mother so suddenly in at such an important time, and to continue... she's so brave and has such integrity. Win or lose Canada loves and supports you Joannie!!!  I'll be watching you tomorrow night!!
Seriously, when i was watching her, my eyes were watering. She's a real hero and a class act. 

Now, as for the rest of the Canadian atheles we had a FANTASTIC  DAY!!  Bronze in speed skating . Silver in women's speed skating relay. Silver AND Gold in women's bobsled. And Canada's Men played an AMAZING game against Russia !! We are SO back!!  Very proud of all the athletes representing Canada!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Oh man Joannie Rochette was so amazing last night (her personal best). I'm so freaking proud of her. To go through loosing her mother so suddenly in at such an important time, and to continue... she's so brave and has such integrity. Win or lose Canada loves and supports you Joannie!!! I'll be watching you tomorrow night!!
Seriously, when i was watching her, my eyes were watering. She's a real hero and a class act._

 






 That was amazing. I lost my mother in July 2008, and I can't imagine _competing in the Olympics_ 2 days after the passing of a close family member. And skating cleanly and beautifully. Just unbelieveable. Go Joannie!! 

Who watched the ice dancing free skate? Tessa Virtue and Scott Moir - they were breathtaking. And winning gold for Canada *in* Canada! Awesome. Meryl Davis and Charlie White were brilliant as well.

Man, I love me some Olympic Winter Games.


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 26, 2010)

I love the Winter games, especially figure skating and speed skating. Go Shani Davis and J.R. I haven't watched anything else for the past 2 weeks. No survivor, Amazing Race or American Idol. 

 I have to use international feeds to watch all the other figure skaters that NBC USA doesn't deem worthy (uh, those are the stars of the future in 1-2 years.)

I am so happy Evan won. A quad and a hip roll does not make a gold medal program Plushenko.
Johnny Weir, so totally underscored. But he will be on tv because he has it like that. I hear Evan is thinking of doing Dancing with the Stars! Yes. 

Virtue and Moir are beautiful/technical and Davis and White are brilliant.

Joannie, so rooting for her for to win bronze. 

Rooting for USA hockey to win Gold.


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, Virtue and Moir were AMAZING, I could watch their free skate over and over again. One of the highlights of the games for me.

I've been totally into the Winter Olympics this year - Vancouver is absolutely buzzing! I've never seen it so alive! People in the streets of downtown til the wee hours of the morning, randomly bursting into O Canada, so exciting. Not to mention all the fun stuff to do around Vancouver during these two weeks. It's been a really amazing experience. 

I have a reading break from college right now and I really shoudl be studying for the 5 midterms I have after the games...but I can't get anything done! My thinking is: I can always do badly on a midterm and try harder later, but I can never re-live the Olympics in Vancouver!

GO CANADA!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I am so happy Evan won. A quad and a hip roll does not make a gold medal program Plushenko._

 










 Evan trained hard, was prepared and had the whole package. He EARNED that gold (against a very strong field)! I agree that Johnny was underscored. He skated 2 really clean programs and was really strong. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Yes, Virtue and Moir were AMAZING, I could watch their free skate over and over again. One of the highlights of the games for me.

I've been totally into the Winter Olympics this year - Vancouver is absolutely buzzing! I've never seen it so alive! People in the streets of downtown til the wee hours of the morning, randomly bursting into O Canada, so exciting. Not to mention all the fun stuff to do around Vancouver during these two weeks. It's been a really amazing experience. 

GO CANADA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the ice dancing free skate on my DVR and don't see myself deleting it ANY time soon. Just amazing.

I've been thinking of you, Gigi, being in Vancouver! How awesome it must be there right now. Woot!

I've literally been getting sleep deprivation because I just want to watch nearly all the events. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But sadly I must go to work sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and am I the only one who thinks that the US Alpine skiing/snowboarding uniforms look like jammies?


----------



## staceb1990 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_





Oh, and am I the only one who thinks that the US Alpine skiing/snowboarding uniforms look like jammies?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's so funny, my dad said the only reason he could figure out which ones were American's is because they looked like they were wearing my mother's pajamas


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_That's so funny, my dad said the only reason he could figure out which ones were American's is because they looked like they were wearing my mother's pajamas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, right????


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha my mother said the same thing about the uniforms looking like PJ's!

Yes, being in Vancouver is SO awesome right now! Tons of free things, highlights being free ice skating in the heart of downtown, free urban ziplining over Robson Square (4-8 hour wait though!!), live Stephen Colbert taping next to Science World...all around amazing!





^ Picture with the Olympic cauldron before the alterations of the barriers. Now the fence is much closer to the cauldron and has a plexi-glass lower half, as well as a viewing platform to see the cauldron from above. 





^ Olympic torch relay at my university - got to take a picture with a torch! Also won free Paralympic tickets that day!





^ GIANT Canadian flag covering up construction on the corner of Howe and Georgia.





^ Ziplining across Robson Square!! You can see that giant Canadian flag from here!

Fun stuff.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2010)

Gigi those photos are wonderful - thank you for sharing!

Zipline????  That is so awesome!  I wanna have a go.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's great to have a Vancouver resident perspective.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 26, 2010)

YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am SO Proud Of Joannie Rochette right now!!! Such a brave girl! She skated so well, im so happy for her. With everything she's been through, she deserves more than a gold medal. Such a tremendous spirit.

Edited to add: Women's hockey gold medal win was also very nice. But I've been waiting all week for Joanie to skate. This was the most important event for me.


----------



## howleekorian (Feb 27, 2010)

Totally silly, but I think it is adorable that Evan is dating the US gold medalist in gymnastics, Nastia. Too cute! Maybe it was a set-up to increase ratings?


----------



## Civies (Feb 28, 2010)

Watching Joannie Rochette made me tear up, it was so beautiful to watch but hard at the same time, I can't imagine what the poor girl is going through.
I also teared up watching Charles Hamelin after the men's 500m speed skating when he was hugging his girlfriend Marianne St-Gelais. You could see how happy she was for him and how happy he was for finally getting gold. 

I don't want the olympics to be over, I love flipping through 3 channels of pure sports and excitement!


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 28, 2010)

OK....so if Canada doesn't win against USA tomorrow in hockey, I will go ape shit. 13 Gold so far, let's add another one!!! Hockey's OUR sport!!!! GOOOOOOOOOO CANADA!!!!

oh man they better win....i'm scurrrred.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_I also teared up watching Charles Hamelin after the men's 500m speed skating when he was hugging his girlfriend Marianne St-Gelais. You could see how happy she was for him and how happy he was for finally getting gold. 

I don't want the olympics to be over, I love flipping through 3 channels of pure sports and excitement!_

 
That was SO cute. It was nice that he won a medal (let alone gold!) but his girlfriends reaction was awesome. The fact that she was loosing her mind during the relay, and then that she just jumped over the boundary to see him and huge him, and that he came right to her. It was adorable. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_OK....so if Canada doesn't win against USA tomorrow in hockey, I will go ape shit. 13 Gold so far, let's add another one!!! Hockey's OUR sport!!!! GOOOOOOOOOO CANADA!!!!

oh man they better win....i'm scurrrred._

 
Seriously, i have to work tomorrow, then go to school to paint, so i wont get to watch. On one hand, im happy cause i cant take the stress. Canada needs to be on their game tomorrow. Come on boys, you can do this!!! Let's have a repeat of Salt Lake City!!


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a midterm on Monday, but I SURE AS HELL am not missing the hockey game tomorrow. Granted, I'll be watching it at home but I'm definitely not missing it! CANADA!! 

13 gold...fingers crossed to make it 14! But I'm already quite happy that we beat the number of overall medals we won in Turin. Let's top the medal charts for number of gold medals!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If we win, the game, it'll be chaotic downtown. If we lose, it'll be chaotic downtown. Better to stay at home, haha.

Then lots of studying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm afraid I'll have to watch the Closing Ceremonies sometime next week, I'm sooo busy.

Anyone catch the curling game today? Ulsrud of Norway was quite the looker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been into curling but got into during these Winter Olympics - it's definitely a nerve-wracking sport coupled with tons of strategy. Congrats to the Canadian men!!

Speaking of curling, I met a member of the Danish women's curling team the other night! Denise Dupont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's super nice in person, and so gorgeous!


----------



## Civies (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_That was SO cute. It was nice that he won a medal (let alone gold!) but his girlfriends reaction was awesome. The fact that she was loosing her mind during the relay, and then that she just jumped over the boundary to see him and huge him, and that he came right to her. It was adorable. _

 
Yessssssss! On CTV they showed her entire reaction during the race, it was THE cutest thing ever I teared up because it was so sweet!


ITA. If Canada doesn't win gold in mens hockey tomorrow I'm going ape shit.


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Seriously, i have to work tomorrow, then go to school to paint, so i wont get to watch. On one hand, im happy cause i cant take the stress. Canada needs to be on their game tomorrow. Come on boys, you can do this!!! Let's have a repeat of Salt Lake City!!_

 
I can feel the stress already. That's what I hate about sports. Your heart's all twisted up and crap cuz you're 100000x more nervous than the players (or well...at least it feels 100000x more haha). My fingers and toes will be crossed for SURE!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I have a midterm on Monday, but I SURE AS HELL am not missing the hockey game tomorrow. Granted, I'll be watching it at home but I'm definitely not missing it! CANADA!! 

13 gold...fingers crossed to make it 14! But I'm already quite happy that we beat the number of overall medals we won in Turin. Let's top the medal charts for number of gold medals!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If we win, the game, it'll be chaotic downtown. If we lose, it'll be chaotic downtown. Better to stay at home, haha.

Then lots of studying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm afraid I'll have to watch the Closing Ceremonies sometime next week, I'm sooo busy.

Anyone catch the curling game today? Ulsrud of Norway was quite the looker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been into curling but got into during these Winter Olympics - it's definitely a nerve-wracking sport coupled with tons of strategy. Congrats to the Canadian men!!

Speaking of curling, I met a member of the Danish women's curling team the other night! Denise Dupont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's super nice in person, and so gorgeous!_

 
Oh woman you better do well on ur midterm then!! The things we do for the olympics eh?

I did watch the men's curling, but I just kept laughing at Norway's checkered pajamas! LOL C'mon, you gotta admit it was pretty terrible lol. My mom and I have been watching curling a lot....which is weird cuz i've never watched curling. But it's pretty interesting once you get into it. I was so happy when Canada won today!

I say it's the number of Golds that count to be the winner of the  olympics. haha but that's b/c Canada's got the most right now and I'm  Canadian. But let's pretend I didn't just admit that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_ITA. If Canada doesn't win gold in mens hockey tomorrow I'm going ape shit._

 
get ready for mayhem if they lose. you'll probably hear me go ape shit since you're in TO too. lol

GO CANADA!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I have a midterm on Monday, but I SURE AS HELL am not missing the hockey game tomorrow. Granted, I'll be watching it at home but I'm definitely not missing it! CANADA!! 

13 gold...fingers crossed to make it 14! But I'm already quite happy that we beat the number of overall medals we won in Turin. Let's top the medal charts for number of gold medals!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If we win, the game, it'll be chaotic downtown. If we lose, it'll be chaotic downtown. Better to stay at home, haha.

Then lots of studying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm afraid I'll have to watch the Closing Ceremonies sometime next week, I'm sooo busy.

Anyone catch the curling game today? Ulsrud of Norway was quite the looker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been into curling but got into during these Winter Olympics - it's definitely a nerve-wracking sport coupled with tons of strategy. Congrats to the Canadian men!!

Speaking of curling, I met a member of the Danish women's curling team the other night! Denise Dupont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's super nice in person, and so gorgeous!_

 

aww good luck on your exams .. what school do you go to ?? cause i know bcit was closed for the full 2 weeks during the games ..



OH YEAHHH CANADA WON !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























honestly i thought they wouldn't the game could have gone either way


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 28, 2010)

I LOVE YOU CROSBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!





seriously, the OT was too stressful to watch. LOL it almost gave me a stroke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'M SOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I needs me a Crosby jersey RIGHT NOW!!

that was a serious game USA! GOOD GAME!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 28, 2010)

Congratulations to my fellow Canadians, our guys were awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great hockey game, so glad I decided to watch it (I was worried I'd get too stressed out)


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Oh shadowy! You should've seen me - I could hardly look at my tv during OT. LOL Crosby is THE man! he's got such a cute baby face, I think I have a crush on him


----------



## Civies (Feb 28, 2010)

Crosby definitely redeemed himself tonight IMO! I never really liked him- I thought he cried too much but what a goal! I was nail biting the entire time and was soooooo stressed after Parise tied it at 2-2.

IMO the Olympics (At least for Canadians) couldnt have ended any other way... everything just seems RIGHT how it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 28, 2010)

AGREED Civies! Most Gold won, most Gold won EVER at a winter olympic game, and more importantly...on home turf. It is truly PERFECT. All our athletes shined and i'm so proud of them and i'm so proud to be Canadian! This is true victory for us.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 1, 2010)

SID THE F*CKING KID!!!!!
Oh my lanta!!! I was so nervous, Ray was texting me while i was on my way to school. Right as i got off the bus he told me it was tied going into overtime. I actually prayed. I never pray. And then i put on my red mittens, clapped the maple leafs together and said "you can do this!" over and over again until i got inside. Then my teacher and i put on CTV on the computer and listened. Sid the kid. I love that kid. I love him cause i know he loves the game. He does everything for a love of the game and his country. Not celebrity or money. For hockey. And that is rare and so honorable.

Now, the closing cermonies, so far have been pretty awesome. I love all the humour in them. I was beyond thriller that Billy The shat (Shatner) did his I AM Canadian bit, which was AWESOME! The dancing beavers and mounties was pretty awesome. I cant believe i missed MIchael J Fox. I LOVE HIM!!! Granted, he always makes me cry. But ive loved him since Marty McFly. I was not impressed by Nickleback or Avril (could they pick artists Canadians mock more?!). Not was i happy about Simple Plan. 

But seriously, why the hell did avril sing "Girlfriend". Not very fitting. 

Either Way, its been a fantastic 14 days. I think Vancouver did a fantastic job, and they truly made Canada Proud. The games and ceremonies were handled with humility and grace, two things Canadians truly pride themselves on. Absolutely amazing. I wish it didn't have to end. It really did bring our country together, which is nice considering i live in a part of Canada that is often very divided.

Now why the hell cant i get my hands on an Olympic Parka?!? I am a patriotic, nostalgic, consumer whore and i want my merch!!!!

Edited to Add: And can we mention how flippin fantastic is what that Joannie Rochette was the flag Bearer?! That was so very nice of them! So Proud of her!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_And then i put on my red mittens, clapped the maple leafs together and said "you can do this!" over and over again until i got inside._

 

















 i literally had mental images of you doing that. LOL too cute and funny!

well said Mabelle. I saw M.J Fox but was there a glitch in his speech when he pulled the handle? does anyone know? I was kinda on my computer when it happened, so i wasn't completely paying attention, but it didn't seem/sound like it was suppose to end the way it did?

I didn't even see avril's performance....and I'm kind glad.

Everytime i see Sidney's winning goal, I just smile. Someone needs to do a compilation of all the crowd's reactions cuz everytime i see it on tv, it makes me so happy and proud. And to Joannie Rochette, girl got some major courage. So proud of her.

I'm so sad the games are over.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 1, 2010)

I so wanted to go out and celebrate after! But I drank too much during the game trying not too stressed that I just wanted to sleep when it was over, lol!

I'm jealous of the folks in Vancouver. What a great night to be Canadian


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 1, 2010)

So out of my Canadian pride, I wanted to wear red and white today (white b/c I'm not with my toddlers today and spaghetti and meatballs was for lunch, PHEW). I don't have a Canada sweater or jersey....so i decided to wear my Adidas red and white top. I was with my preschoolers, but they were painting. I got green paint on my white top.

FAIL.


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 2, 2010)

YouTube - The sound of Vancouver, when Team Canada wins gold.

^ All the excitement happens around 1:10-1:20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We all went _BATSHIT INSANE_ when Crosby scored. Holy crap, I could literally hear the entire city screaming!! Such a great moment. Really truly exemplifies the atmosphere in Vancouver at the time - definitely the most energetic 2 weeks we've ever had! Robson Square was available to be seen via webcam, and you could see people were packed there well into 2:00am!

I miss it so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to the Paralympics though. A lot of the attractions here will be open again so it'll be my chance to scope them out without waiting 4 hours in line - like the Royal Canadian Mint where they showcase the medals and you actually get to hold them!

BONUS
Another photo: It's of me ziplining in action!


----------



## January (Mar 3, 2010)

A guy I know who lives in my hometown won bronze in the 4 man bobsleigh. Our small town is so proud of him, there are signs everywhere. It's cute


----------



## Shauna (Mar 3, 2010)

I was at the front of the mob at Livecity Yaletown during the gold medal game.  Most amazing moment of my life!  The city feels so empty with the Olympics over...


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 31, 2010)

The U.S should have won for Hockey, i'm still bitter about that game


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 31, 2010)

^ i have to disagree. Hockey really is Canada's sport.

Part of me wishes it was still cold outside so i could still wear my mitts.
Still so bitter i couldnt find a parka


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 1, 2010)

you can disagree all you want, but i'll root for America until the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

it's so strange how thats Canada's sport but most of them play for U.S teams lol.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_^ i have to disagree. Hockey really is Canada's sport.

Part of me wishes it was still cold outside so i could still wear my mitts.
Still so bitter i couldnt find a parka_


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 2, 2010)

Unfortunately (for us!), theyve got the money!  And way move teams to choose from.
So you can play hockey at night, and tan on the beach during the day in Florida... but no one will be at your games. I still don't know how half of these expansion teams have made it, but i digress... not really the point.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 2, 2010)

Amen to the beach!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Unfortunately (for us!), theyve got the money! And way move teams to choose from.
So you can play hockey at night, and tan on the beach during the day in Florida... but no one will be at your games. I still don't know how half of these expansion teams have made it, but i digress... not really the point._


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_it's so strange how thats Canada's sport but most of them play for U.S teams lol._

 
They play for US teams b/c they are wanted for their talent. The point is, they've got mad hockey skills and they originate from Canada. So yes, it's Canada's sport!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 10, 2010)

??? Never said it wasnt a canadan sport


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 10, 2010)

My Post Olympic Random Thoughts:

I can tell you that even two months after we are all in olympic withdrawal. I still see people rocking the red mitts and official olympic hoodies. 

I work right by Robson square and I miss the road closures and the masses of people that gathered just because. I miss the smiley tourists and athletes. The random high fivers.

I noticed a good increase in transit ridership now that people have gotten used to riding the Canada Line. A piece of the olympic legacy that I believe has changed Vancouver. Making downtown very accessible and little greener.

Then there's the real estate market...it has picked up and getting hot but we won't know for how long...people are being irrational I think, but it seems like everyone wants a piece of Vancouver at the moment. 

I fell in love with my own city again and now have a sense of pride I never had until we had the olympics. I am also glad the rest of the country felt united and felt it was THEIR games as well. I think VANOC really tried to include the rest of the country....but the athletes really did all the work because they had the amazing support from their hometowns and provinces. 

I honestly had very low expectations of these games and I think a majority of the population and media as well. Going into it, we had very little to celebrate. We were in the midst of the global recession, people losing their homes and jobs, and natural disasters destroying communities all over the world. It was very hard to focus on the olympics and I felt a sense of guilt that we were having a very expensive event take place while others suffered. 

It wasn't until the very first day and morning of the Olympics that I finally felt it was real. My bf and made our way down to Stanley Park just before sunrise to see Arnold Schwartzenneger run with the torch. My god was it a beautiful morning. Stanley Park was eerily quiet until Arnie made his way here and the chaos and energy just exploded into the city. Thousands of people were in the streets at 7 in the morning! Waving flags from different countries...wearing all their colors. 

It was not an event without challenges and bloopers but the way those things were handled made it more canadian. We say sorry, fix it, and laugh about it later. 

En Francais: Hahaha, am I the only one that enjoyed John Furlong's attempts at speaking French? I could imagine dead French highschool teachers rolling in their graves at his pronunciation and butchering of the language. Takes me back to grade 8 French classes. Love how millions was invested into the event and they couldn't budget a language expert to help him. 

February 28, 2010: I watched the game at home with my family. I was a complete wreck throughout the game....even felt sick to my stomach when we went into overtime. When Crosby scored I went ballistic and was screaming and hopping around like I just won the lottery. I didn't know how I was going to react but I think we all did the same thing at the same time. So cool. I might just have to get myself a gold outfit and wear every year on February 28, our unofficial national holiday!

Our hockey players can play where ever they want as long as they remember where they came from and represent when it counts! 

Here are some pics:


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_??? Never said it wasnt a canadan sport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know...not saying you said it wasn't a canadian sport. lol im just sayin that even though they play for the US, their blood, sweat, and tears brew from a canadian.

CHEERS


----------

